# RX200 + Batteries + 4 bay charger.



## Necropolis (26/4/16)

Hi there, 

Anyone have stock of the aforementioned items?


----------



## SAVapeGear (26/4/16)

Hi @Necropolis 

We have the mod and batteries on sale at the moment but don't have chargers

http://savapegear.co.za/collections...with-3-x-lg-hg2-batteries?variant=18936919686


----------



## MurderDoll (26/4/16)

Sir Vape has the Rolo Special.

Mod and 3 batteries. (R1390.00)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/super-deals/products/wismec-reuleaux-rx200-bundle-deal

Couldnt find any chargers though.


----------



## Necropolis (26/4/16)

MurderDoll said:


> Sir Vape has the Rolo Special.
> 
> Mod and 3 batteries. (R1390.00)
> 
> ...



Saw that as well - was hoping to get everything in one - suspect that isn't going to happen though...


----------



## MurderDoll (26/4/16)

Necropolis said:


> Saw that as well - was hoping to get everything in one - suspect that isn't going to happen though...


There are other places that do have chargers as well.

But you will be paying a higher price in the end unfortunately.


----------



## Morne (26/4/16)

Yes, NoonClouds have all the above


----------



## Silver (26/4/16)

Necropolis said:


> Saw that as well - was hoping to get everything in one - suspect that isn't going to happen though...



You can also order from Vapers Corner which has free delivery - might help with one of the missing items @Necropolis


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/4/16)

We have the RX200 and various battery options as well as the Nitecore I4 and D4 battery chargers. Our RX200's are only R1000 each!!

http://vaperite.co.za/product/wismec-reuleaux-rx200/

http://vaperite.co.za/product-category/batteries/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

